# SPI reversal levels... I agree... but give me a chance...



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

OK lets start.

SPI 07 mar
low 5086 looking  to go short... or watch it fail and  go long until next level.

resistance levels.

5086..... R levels long 5109, 5133, 5156, 5202


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

*Re: SPI reversal levels... ... I agree ... but give me a chance...*

5086.... 5109 and 5133 average = 5121... high 5123
OK this happens ... my guess is 20% of the time its not +/-3points to the actual number not the avarage.

high 5123 ... R levels short 
5108,5092,5077,5062,5146,5031

low is ....5112.  I had 5008. usually it better than that... this is live.

low 5112... R levels long = 5126,5140,5154,5182... only a major bull market will PA ever get to 5182


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

*Re: SPI reversal levels... ... I agree ... but give me a chance...*

5112 long

R targets = 5126,5140,5154,5182
high is 5135 before the run down.. (5126+5140 / 2 = 5133)

average again.... wont last.

5126, 5140 / 2 = 5133 high 5135

5135... forcasting short.
5135 short = 5118, 5101, 5084
low = 5103

Long R levels long 5102
5115, 5128,5142,5155
very unusual past target 3


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

*Re: SPI reversal levels... ... I agree ... but give me a chance...*

5102 long

5115, 5128, 5140, 5153, 5166

have a look how price reacted at these levels... yep its good.

5134 high... this is dragging on... where the price targets are averaging.
To be honest the average thing usually does not last this long.

5128, 5140 /2 = 5134.......

5134 short.... target prices are 5117, 5101, 5084
low is 5120... ok target one.


----------



## CanOz (8 March 2013)

*Re: SPI reversal levels... ... I agree ... but give me a chance...*

Dukes mate, it could be that I've poured my second double rum 'n' coke already...but i haven't got the foggiest what you're on about?


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

SPI high comming up

5137, 5153, 5168 from low 5122

5115, 5128, 5140 from low 510


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

5141 high.. if it holds

short targets 5123, look to go long.
next level... 5106.... 5088

if the high holds trade in to these prices and trade oput of them.

 there are pips to be made at these levels.


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

if 5141 is broken..

target price is 

5153 from the low 5102 ...4th number
5153 from low 5122 ..... second number 

100% long from last swing long = 5102- 5134 from 5122 = 5151

avarge = 5152..

watch this price for now... trade in to it


----------



## CanOz (8 March 2013)

Duke, you either come up with some explanation of what your trying to do or I'll delete this as some kind of spam....

No one can attempt to make head or tails out of this gibberish.


CanOz


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

add 5087.... major low.
high taget....5110, 5134, 5157...


5157... 5153... = 5155.. possible high?

long @ 5123


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

Fair point.

I am looking for help trading the SPI... and i have some thing to give.

sorry for the ****.


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

ok to add ..

previous run (wave)  short 5min.

5134-5122 = 12 points short

5141....- 12pips = 5129

5129 + 5123 /2 = 5126.low


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

to be perfect low..5124.5

lets see

and another beer... cheers


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> i have some thing to give.
> 
> .




aside from a rice cracker for someone dehydrated...what exactly is it youre trying to give?

how about some narration....


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> and another beer... cheers




lulz.....it's a beer to go with the cracker.....


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

remember. nothing is perfect... but an edge is an edge!@!!!


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> remember. nothing is perfect... but an edge is an edge!@!!!




Let us know when you find one.

There are more levels there than the Empire State building.
Brilliant really. Your bound to peg one.

Still I can see a load more pivots so carry on.


----------



## Vixs (8 March 2013)

No harm in you doing what you're doing mate, it just is a little tough to follow when we're getting a glimpse of the interior monologue.

What's the averages/second number ra ra?


----------



## Dukeman (9 March 2013)

sorry for my rambling... 5min chart... it was late here in NZ.

high was 5150.... my target long was 5153 from the low 5122
its a bit easier when i can see.

5122...... second number was 5153
5102....... forth number was 5153

these levels are calculated on a spread sheet... pure maths here.  But I have worked out a rythum to the markets. I did this first on the forex Euro.. but it was +/-10 pips for accuracy. I traded the spi years ago and are pleased to be looking at it again. and I am able to get within +/-3pips for the highs and lows of the day.

works great in a sideways market but can go stright through resistance levels on a bull / bear market. it will still work but it might be target level 4 that works.

heee 

take the new high 5150...... target lows are as follows....*5131*, 5113,5094, 5075
low was 5132.

now I am able to do this all day long...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> sorry for my rambling... 5min chart... it was late here in NZ.
> 
> high was 5150.... my target long was 5153 from the low 5122
> its a bit easier when i can see.
> ...




Duke, can you post up a few charts with trading arrows so we can see the rhythms and waves etc.?


----------



## Vixs (9 March 2013)

Using those levels are there clear points at which you cut a trade loose? What sort of risk:return ratio and probability do the trades you take have?


----------



## CanOz (9 March 2013)

Try these...


----------



## Dukeman (11 March 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Duke, can you post up a few charts with trading arrows so we can see the rhythms and waves etc.?




Will do.

from low 5132
target levels 5149, 5165, 5182, 5198,5231

high so far is 5146
if the market goes down possible low 5128 from 5146 but it might obviously go up more.


----------



## Dukeman (11 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> Will do.
> 
> from low 5132
> target levels 5149, 5165, 5182, 5198,5231
> ...




high was 5151 target one was 5149.
using the high 5151 level one short is 5132 low was 5136.


----------



## Dukeman (12 March 2013)

5151 = 5132, 5113, 5094 low was 5136
5136 = 5153, 5170, 5187 high was 5154
5154 = 5135, 5116 low was 5143 ... not close enough to trade.
5143 = 5161, 5179 high was 5163

5163 high = 5143, 5122, 5102 as low targets

all these price targets are calculated on a excel spread sheet.


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> 5151 = 5132, 5113, 5094 low was 5136
> 5136 = 5153, 5170, 5187 high was 5154
> 5154 = 5135, 5116 low was 5143 ... not close enough to trade.
> 5143 = 5161, 5179 high was 5163
> ...




So  we had a high this morning of 5167.... How did you play that?


----------



## Dukeman (12 March 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> So  we had a high this morning of 5167.... How did you play that?




5163 high = 5143, 5122 low was 5146
5146 low = 5164, 5183 high was 5166
5166 high = 5145,5125,5104,5083,5062,5041

price stalled at 5146 and rellied 8 points
price stopped at 5120 and rallied 11 points

if low holds 5120 = 5135, 5150 high so far 5131

Now to be honest... I have this tool... just need to work out the best way to use it.
I am thing trader girl style... seems if I enter +1 before target price I can pick up 5points close to every time.
Trending markets are more difficult. Great for picking reversals.

anyway i will keep posting for a while... not interest in being hasseled to much... if your not interested then bugger off. other wise all good.

cheers


----------



## Dukeman (12 March 2013)

At the moment I am using CMC platform and its crap. Cant get more than 4days 5min chart.

I need to get a chart that better any ideas?

Also if you want to look back at highs and low I will give you price targets.
I will have no idea what day etc you are looking at.

example you tell me  4795 long... I will give  = 4819, 4844, 4868, 4893, 4917, 4941

cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> anyway i will keep posting for a while... not interest in being hasseled to much... if your not interested then bugger off. other wise all good.




Dude you are on a public forum if you don't want to be hassled I'd suggest posting something more than random numbers and what the SPI did. We can all see what it did how about what YOU did????


----------



## Country Lad (12 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> ... I have this tool... just need to work out the best way to use it.




That's a novel idea - make up a spreadsheet then annoy the crap out of us while you see if you can make it work.  Why don't you just get back to us when you have worked it out.




Dukeman said:


> anyway i will keep posting for a while... not interest in being hasseled to much...




Somebody earlier got it right I think, spamming.  



Dukeman said:


> if your not interested then bugger off. other wise all good.




You come here and annoy us with you gibberish and then tell us to bugger off?



CanOz said:


> Duke, you either come up with some explanation of what your trying to do or I'll delete this as some kind of spam....




Yes please


----------



## Dukeman (12 March 2013)

why would it be a spam?

high 5131 = 5115, 5098, 5082

As explained .... I have been working on this for quite some time. 
I used too trade the SPI many years ago... obviously not with sucess.

Just so you know.. I have done all the saftey in the market courses, Myles Wilson Walker and others. 
I took that info and created this.

I was looking for some help but i take the hint. 

new ideas are not welcome... 

your welome to delete.


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> why would it be a spam?
> 
> high 5131 = 5115, 5098, 5082
> 
> ...




New ideas certainly are welcome Dukes. This is however, a forum where learning and sharing is encouraged and you are not sharing your trading plan, nor are the members learning anything from the seemingly random numbers posted.

You should state your intent, your goals, a basic summary of how the system works.

We're not looking to glean the details but to contribute in a meaningful manner it would be good if we had some idea of what you are trying to achieve, the time frames you trade at, position sizing etc.

That's not asking too much is it?

CanOz


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> new ideas are not welcome...
> 
> your welome to delete.




Dude listen to *everyone*.... No one can make sense of random numbers. What you have put up is rubbish without example of how you use it.


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2013)

Sort of sounds like this guy on another forum...



> 0739 EURUSD 13086 ... stop
> 0750 EURUSD 13050 ... target,ylod, thx
> 0759 flat
> buy ... too.fast.to.poste
> ...


----------



## captain black (12 March 2013)

lol at the DAX.

Ok, there's the bottom... wait, no, there's the bottom.... wait, no, there's the bottom.... oh f@#k... NOBOTTOM!!

Wouldn't you like to be a fly on the wall in some trading rooms


----------



## white_goodman (16 March 2013)

Dukeman said:


> why would it be a spam?
> 
> high 5131 = 5115, 5098, 5082
> 
> ...




edge is edge!!


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 March 2013)

white_goodman said:


> edge is edge!!




 gnarly!!


----------



## sinner (18 March 2013)

Dukeman, is this the system that you are using?

http://tradinglounge.com.au/MEMBERS/Education/UnderstandingSubLevels/tabid/563/Default.aspx

I have it in my notes and looked it up again after seeing your thread. Didn't have time to calculate your levels to see if they match.


----------



## Dukeman (19 March 2013)

sinner said:


> Dukeman, is this the system that you are using?
> 
> http://tradinglounge.com.au/MEMBERS/Education/UnderstandingSubLevels/tabid/563/Default.aspx
> 
> I have it in my notes and looked it up again after seeing your thread. Didn't have time to calculate your levels to see if they match.




Sinner... no never seen that system before, I am sure nothing is completely new in this world but my levels are calculated using the high and low... they are not random numbers. 

Here is the price action from today... I am sure i will get called everything under the sun, spamer comes to mind as one of the nicer comments. But I wanted to show what I was talking about to those that are interested.

if the number is ...... not in brackets ... 5043 for example then that is the actual high or low...numbers in brackets are my forcasted prices.... (5061)...(5039) for example.




my spread sheet... low on open = 5043... target price (5061)... high is 5059 
5059 high target price = (5039) low 5040. Low 5034 = (5251) target high is 5048 and on it goes.  

Low 5027 = targets 5043 and 5059... as the chart shows level one did not work but level two did. I very really use more than about 3 levels but some times it happens.




Yes you are trading agaisnt the trend... but I am also able to pick the major highs and lows... faliure rate is very low. Stop levels is also carfully calculated and is seldom used. If PA gets close I usually exit when PA get back to BE. Why take the risk when I can be close to the esact number.

Hope that helps explain my system.
All the best.


----------



## Dukeman (20 March 2013)

Todays price action.








cheers


----------



## Dukeman (31 March 2013)

21st march,

I created this spread sheet reading W D Gann.
45 Years in Wall Street, yip its VERY boring.

Every thing is based on history and ever high and low is connected. Nothing is random. My calculations are not difficult but unexpected. 

Is it worth trading the swings or looking for the high / low of the day? Only issue is how do I know which one will be the high / low of the day.

Speed in to and out of high / low is VERY important, a nice V is preferable.  

Its obvious I can nail the resistance levels but I don't RELIABLY know when the daily high / low will happen. At this stage I am thinking stick to resistance levels and hold profit depending on PA.. I have nothing else at this stage and experience is vital.


----------



## nielsend (30 May 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, first time I've read this thread (I tend to avoid 'Noise' these days). I have taken drugs in my younger crazy days that provided similar postings in my head - fantastic.
NB: There is a system available based on astronomy, maybe you could align the two ...................


----------

